
Facebook Going Down Reveals Hidden 'Image May Contain' Message Left in Pictures - anonu
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/facebook-instagram-down-image-may-contain-error-message-whatsapp-not-working-a8987276.html
======
anonu
I submitted this because I don't know why this is news.

Detecting image features is quite commonplace now with off the shelf software
or cloud services.

I guess Facebook is under too much scrutiny... Anything they do will be taken
out of context.

------
xibalba
This is not a secret:
[https://www.facebook.com/help/216219865403298?helpref=faq_co...](https://www.facebook.com/help/216219865403298?helpref=faq_content)

------
RandomGuyDTB
It's- it's alt text?

Is this new to people?

~~~
Ultramanoid
Exactly. There are suddenly dozens of articles everywhere about how images are
automatically tagged with alt text over at Instagram, etc. If there is
anything other than the current apparent need to use the phrase 'AI does this'
I truly don't get it.

